# Darkride Painting?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am wanting to paint up my indoor props like a "dark ride" 
Lots of UV and UV accents. Along the lines of Mr. Toad's Wild ride or any number of funhouse / dark rides.

Does anyone know of any links that have reference pics to look at or tutorials on how to get this look?

something along the lines of this:
http://www.craphound.com/images/mrtoadevac.jpg


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I was gonna suggest that one haha how about laff in the dark?
http://www.laffinthedark.com/


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh sweet that is exactly what i am looking for!
thanks


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

There's also clearneon.com. They sell the paint. They have some Hallowen Specials but I didn't take a close look. But they show some examples. You can find that stuff on eBay too. I used the brush-on 2oz clear UV paint just to make some sloppy dots on black tarp at the very last minute last year with a foam brush. I had to paint it under a black light at night in a garage. I've never seen how anyone controls the application of paint though or if there has to be gesso underneath it if the UV paint is applied to black paint (see the dot room threads somewhere on here for that technique). I especially don't see how people control the spray from the aerosol UV cans. I'd like to see it being applied one of these days. I've been through 3D haunted houses. Mainly the flourescent orange the color that's shows up as 3D thru the chroma key glasses.


----------

